# Dependency in die .jar kompilieren.



## Navo (15. Apr 2015)

Guten Morgen Java-Forum,
Wie kann ich z.B den MongoDB-Java-Driver mit in meine .jar kompilieren?

Dependency und Repository habe ich in der pom.xml

Grüße

Navo


----------



## Flown (15. Apr 2015)

Jar with dependency ist das Plug-in das du suchst


----------

